# LCD Suggestions (For Bedroom TV)



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I have a fairly small room in the apartment so we were looking for a 26" tv to put on the dresser. Right now we have a Side Speaker TruFlat tube tv and it's starting to just be an eyesore with the mod look she's turning to house into. So, I'm looking for suggestions on 26" TV's around the $200-$250 range with atleast 2 AV inputs, or atleast a full AV input and a surround sound RCA input. Thanks and links are appreciated

-Atticus


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have found Viewsonic makes really nice small sized 1080p HDTVs for a reasonable price. Here are a couple to look at:

http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VT2...ref=sr_1_2?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1302307075&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VT3...ref=sr_1_6?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1302307075&sr=1-6

Here is the whole list:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...79929011&ie=UTF8&qid=1302307072&rnid=15784691

I personally use the VT2300LED 23" LED backlit 1080p as both my computer monitor, and my 'picture outside picture' tv for watching a second sports game or the news while watching something else on my main TV. Works great in both computer or TV mode. Has a full complement of inputs. I am assuming the other similar models will as well.

One thing to note. If you are going from a 26" 4:3 CRT, you will need about a 32" 16:9 to get the same size picture. That is why I included the smaller as well as a 32" model.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

At 26" it really doesn't matter very much...You can't really go wrong.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

The SD I have in the room right now I think is about a 20 - 22 if I remember right. I've had it for about 8 years and was then used for a bedroom tv as well. Mostly the tv will really just be used to take up less space on the dresser and play my ps2 and Retro Duo on. So PQ isn't something I'm going to HAVE to have since the games I'll be playing weren't built for the resolutions we have today. I'll check those links and report back, thanks!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Walmart has several 26 inch LCD's for $260-$289, including models by LG, Toshiba and Vizio. Not all are available in store, but can be ordered online for store pickup.
Sets of this size don't need to be 1080p. 720p is quite adequate. If you can swing it, I'd also recommend going with a 32 inch receiver - Best Buy has a 32 inch Insignia TV for $329.99 on sale.
I have a 37 inch Vizio in my bedroom and wish it were a 42 inch receiver.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

It's tempting to put the 32 in there, but for right now I would rather get the 26" and when my son gets a little older give it to him and upgrade us to a 42. 

-Atti


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

AttiTech said:


> *It's tempting to put the 32* in there, but for right now I would rather get the 26" and when my son gets a little older give it to him and upgrade us to a 42.
> 
> -Atti


And wall mount it.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> And wall mount it.


You drive a hard bargain xD
EDIT: Probably won't be able to because the apartment complex is pretty strict


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

AttiTech said:


> You drive a hard bargain xD


Your wife would be happy with the added bureau space that a wall mount will give you.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> Your wife would be happy with the added bureau space that a wall mount will give you.


Ths is true, I'll need to speak with my landlord and see what she says about wall mounting. I know from what I remember when I moved in nothing bigger than a standard hanging screw. Not sure how a wall mount works really so I don't know if a standard hanging screw is all I'd need or not. I'm sure you guys could enlighten me on this?!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Need to find the wooden beams behind the plaster.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> Need to find the wooden beams behind the plaster.


I'm not sure how the walls are built, but I think they said it was concrete walls?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

AttiTech said:


> I'm not sure how the walls are built, but I think they said it was concrete walls?


They make bolts for all types of walls. Need to know what wall type you have to get the correct anchor or bolt.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> They make bolts for all types of walls. Need to know what wall type you have to get the correct anchor or bolt.


Alright, well I'll look into that. If they don't mind me doing it, I may just mount the one in the living room too. We just recently purchased a 42" Sanyo and it would look fantastic on the wall with the Bluray directly under it. Need to get one of those cable hiding boxes for the wall.

-Atticus


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> ...One thing to note. If you are going from a 26" 4:3 CRT, you will need about a 32" 16:9 to get the same size picture...


That is, to achieve the same screen height, otherwise the image (e.g., people) will appear smaller.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> That is, to achieve the same screen height, otherwise the image (e.g., people) will appear smaller.


To be honest, the only thing it's going to be used for is for my wife and I to nerd out and play our PS2, Gamecube and Wii together, or alone while the significant other is hogging the 360 in the living room. :lol: So really the only thing it's for is so there isn't so much room being taken up with the tube tv on the dresser. As long as I can play my 'Champions of Noratth' and 'SOCOM: Navy Seals', and she can play her 'We <3 Katamari' and 'Baulders Gate' then we're happy.


----------

